#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Reliable Real Estate Agent in Chiang Mai

## howlee101

I posted this on Thai Visa and wanted to share on this forum also.

The wife and I just returned to the US from a house hunting trip in Chiang Mai.  Prior to our trip we searched many real estate websites trying to get a short list of houses we wanted to visit on our arrival.  I sent numerous request for information but unfortunately we only got about two responses.  Although discouraged as to the lack of responses, I kept a positive attitude thinking my Thai wife could call the contact phone numbers we got from the respective websites.  Again frustration was the rule of the day as most of the numbers we called went unanswered (and we did leave voice mails) or the listing agent was busy and couldnt assist us.  

However, we were fortunate to get a return call from a gentleman who told us he was out of town but gave us a name of another real estate agent.  My wife called the number and this lady, named Oh, turned out to be a godsend.  Not only did she pick us up at our hotel, she spent most of the day showing us the houses we wanted to see to include numerous other properties.  Actually, we spent the next 10 days with her and her husband as they went out of their way to help us find the house fitting our budget and style.  Her husband, Matt who relocated to Chiang Mai from Singapore, was a wealth of knowledge about the local area that assisting us greatly in deciding where to buy.  He even gave me a lot of great advice on what I need to do prior to relocating on a retirement visa.  With their outstanding assistance, we were able to find our future retirement home.  Matt was very meticulous in preparing the paperwork and explained to the wife and I the details of the contract to ensure we were protected in making our purchase.

The reason for my lengthy post is because I wanted make the Thai Visa members aware of this couple should they need any real estate and/or relocation assistance.  I dont have any ties to them but wanted all to know of their outstanding customer service and integrity (which I found severely lacking with most other agents) .  If anyone should need their services, then recommend you contact them at:

Matt
Mattjleong6@gmail.com
+66 921576497 (cell)
+65 96801399

Oh
Nattha.oh@gmail.com
Nattha_w@hotmail.com
+66 816454455
+66 819006297

www.thaihomebaan.com

----------

